# I hate to ask but I am going to anyway



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anybody worked for or herd of M and H landscaping and services? The info they sent me is a joke but maybe I am missing something.

thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Post it up!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i could use a good laugh myself


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Isn't it H & M Landscaping? We've bumped shoulders a few times.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Paul,



The following is a general overview of snow removal requirements and pay. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please feel free to give me a call at . Also, if you are interested in traveling out of your area, I will be more than willing to commpensate you for gas reimbursement. Thank you.



**Requirements**

1. Snow REMOVAL can ONLY be performed at a property if there are 3 inches or more of snow present on the driveways, walkways, and sidewalks.

2. ONLY remove snow from the FRONT of the property. 

3. Must include DURING photos of you APPLYING SALT or Liquid Deicer on the areas in which the snow was removed.

4. ONLY go out to the property when I send you the order, otherwise, you will NOT get PAID for the work.

5. Must include photos with a measuring stick in your BEFORE and AFTER showing that the snow present is 3 inches or more.

6. IMPORTANT: There will be NO trip charges if no work is completed at the property; therefore, I will advise you to pay close attention to the weather forecast before going out to the property. 

7. Lastly, it pays $15 per property.

8. CALL SOU if you have any problems at the property.



**BEFORE Photos**

-Measure the depth of the snow with a yard stick marker(take photo)

-Take photos of street sign, and house address

-Photos of:

-Driveway

-Walkway to house

-Sidewalk and entry way/porch to house where lockbox is present

-Take additional photos of snow in the front yard.



**DURING Photos**

-Take 4-6 photos during photos showing snow being removed. Your equipment must be present in these photos. 

-During photos must include equipment being used with house in background of the pictures.

-IMPORTANT: Take during photos showing that you are applying salt/deicer to walkways, driveways, and sidewalks.



**AFTER Photos**

-After photos must show that snow removed from the driveway, walkways, sidewalks, and porch (if present).

-Your before and after photos must be taken at matching angles.





Thank You,



Sou Saephan

MH Landscaping & Services


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

That is WAY too much ******** for that amount of money.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.......

The nationals aren't even that hardcore...........

But, if you want subs to do the work and have a reason not to pay them, then set rules like this.


..........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Send him a pix of your brown star and tell him to kiss it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

CashinH&P;1540697 said:


> That is WAY too much ******** for that amount of money.


No, doubt. 15 bucks would be my charge to get out of the truck. Then I start adding for pics, rulers, etc...... Carbon for taking pics and sending them via-email isn't free you know.

..........


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

the company is owned my three brothers. ive ran into them a few times. they're some weird guys but their shop is right down the road from my house. i see them almost every where i go. my friend planned on subbing his dump truck out to them this winter but after meeting with one of the brothers he decided not to. he just seemed a little to high strung and he didnt want anything to do with it. after reading your post however im surprised my friend even considered it.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

The requirement almost contrediit themselves. It says....

"ONLY go out to the property when I send you the order, otherwise, you will NOT get PAID for the work."
Then it says:
"IMPORTANT: There will be NO trip charges if no work is completed at the property; therefore, I will advise you to pay close attention to the weather forecast before going out to the property. "

Just Run.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

G.Landscape;1540738 said:


> The requirement almost contrediit themselves. It says....
> 
> "ONLY go out to the property when I send you the order, otherwise, you will NOT get PAID for the work."
> Then it says:
> ...


Keep some stock photos and send them to him.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

pabaker66;1540687 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> The following is a general overview of snow removal requirements and pay. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please feel free to give me a call at . Also, if you are interested in traveling out of your area, I will be more than willing to commpensate you for gas reimbursement. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Outfits like these and their greaseball subs tend to pay top dollar when their clients properties go unsigned or undermanaged THEN, a blizzard hits their market area . remember , most of these brokers are like an insurance company with high risk management . we find that they can and have indeed ended up paying up to 3x the market value by getting caught with their pants down .

Getting paid is the art of the deal . it usually ends up in arbitration by using their bonds. What does it mean for these companies to be bonded? It means that a bonding company (also known as a surety) is guaranteeing the performance of their business for the scope of work. If the bonded business (the principal) fails to fulfil the bond guarantee, then the obligee (whoever is requiring the bond) can file a claim to recoup losses incurred and more.

laymans terms .......They (snow broker) gets hired by Walmart for 12 area stores for a seasonal price . $300,000.00. Thats $25,000 each strore . They sign up 12 snow removal companies ,one for each store .

stay with me now ...Joe Shmo cant complete the task of removing 28'' off of 25 acres of asphalt . The snow broker calls you , a well established paving contractor with unlimited resources (equipment ,manpower and material on hand within a days notice.)

You bang the living hell out of Joe Shmo's insurance bond with union rates and high material,fuel percentage mark-ups . Walmart has to be open to make money ,so there it is in a nutshell.

Thats where the sharks eat the guppies . Believe me , when "NOBODY ,MOVE AND THISISASTICK-UP" law firm sends the note , they pay ...eventually .

and you dont even have to bring a camera , cause Walmarts' runs 24/7. and you also get to bid on removing and replacing all the concrete curbing they were so concerned about , in the spring ! It's also known as Capitalism . A good thing .


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. Are you supposed to have your phone in one hand and a shovel or be pushing the spreader on theother to show "during" photos of you shoveling ans salting? And they will throw you a whole $15?


----------



## snoproblem (Nov 14, 2008)

All that before taxes!!!!! Oh yea,sign me up!!!these guys gotta be on some pretty good stuff!!!


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

thesnowman269;1540711 said:


> the company is owned my three brothers. ive ran into them a few times. they're some weird guys but their shop is right down the road from my house. i see them almost every where i go. my friend planned on subbing his dump truck out to them this winter but after meeting with one of the brothers he decided not to. he just seemed a little to high strung and he didnt want anything to do with it. after reading your post however im surprised my friend even considered it.


You must be thinking of someone else. This company is out of California.

I did forget to mention that the properties they wanted me to handle are 60 miles away!!!:laughing:


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

do you need a hall pass to use the restroom . i met people like this , stay far away as possible from them . they are the type of people that when they come home thru the door after work , his own dog bites him . 

I really believe he also hides his own Easter eggs


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is there anyone who would be that desparate to work for that rate? I wouldn't show up at the address for $15. Weird.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

grandview;1540699 said:


> Send him a pix of your brown star and tell him to kiss it.


This!!! For sure


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

There was an group on here i almost hooked up with that was real similar to these jokers.. these are the types that are driving around the 88 chevy with the cable operated rusty blade that work for fuel costs...See them alllll over akron!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

pabaker66;1540972 said:


> You must be thinking of someone else. This company is out of California.
> 
> I did forget to mention that the properties they wanted me to handle are 60 miles away!!!:laughing:


perhaps, how ever there is a company down the road from me with the name H&M landscaping. they are fairly large in north east Ohio, thought that was who you were talking about


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

suzuki0702;1541340 said:


> There was an group on here i almost hooked up with that was real similar to these jokers.. these are the types that are driving around the 88 chevy with the cable operated rusty blade that work for fuel costs...See them alllll over akron!


all profit most likely , with no notes. thats the goal really ...no overhead . You never know who your competition is .


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't waste your time. you'll be a subcontractor, of a subcontractor, of a subcontractor.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sign em up with an illegeable signature for mickey mouse and don't show up....let them deal with it with snow on the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1544132 said:


> Sign em up with an illegeable signature for mickey mouse and don't show up....let them deal with it with snow on the ground.


Make that Goldpro's name on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1544140 said:


> Make that Goldpro's name on it.


Isn't that what I said....?!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So he's using his real name.


----------

